# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Последние штрихи перед выпуском Windows 8.1

## Labs

В блоге Windows 8 Антуан Леблан рассказал о тех переменах, которые принесет Windows 8.1, а также новом подходе к разработке, который позволил команде Windows работать быстрее и эффективнее, в активном взаимодействии с пользователями и производителями оборудования.

«Мы подошли к важному этапу в жизненном цикле Windows — всего через 10 месяцев после выхода операционной системы Windows 8, во многом изменившей то, как мы используем компьютер, команда Microsoft объявляет о выпуске Windows 8.1 и Windows RT 8.1 для наших партнеров-производителей оборудования. Во многих отношениях это знаменует начало нового периода в истории Microsoft, отличительной чертой которого будет, в частности, быстрый выпуск новых версий продуктов. 

Windows 8.1 станет значительным обновлением, которое появилось благодаря отзывам пользователей и невероятно интенсивной совместной работе разных команд внутри Microsoft. В сжатые сроки мы создали обновление операционной системы, которое позволит пользователю применять его опыт взаимодействия с интерфейсом в рамках новой единообразной среды. Рассматривая созданный нами код и интерфейс, единый для всех устройств, приложений и сервисов, мы все больше убеждаемся в правильности нашего видения, приверженности к инновациям и адаптивной разработке.

В прошлом, выпуск окончательной версии (RTM) означал, что ПО готово для широкой аудитории. Но сегодня, когда благодаря мобильным устройствам, гибкому графику и удаленной работе, многие специалисты способны успевать больше за меньшее время, мы совершенствуем наши методы разработки и корректируем дату выпуска, чтобы предоставить пользователям именно тот продукт, которого они ждут от нас. 

Также нам пришлось намного теснее, чем раньше, взаимодействовать с нашими партнерами-производителями оборудования для максимальной оптимизации всех способов взаимодействия пользователя с системой на различных устройствах. Этой осенью появится целый ряд новых инновационных устройств, которые станут доступны пользователям как раз к зимним праздникам. Уже в ближайшие месяцы мы увидим новые красивые и мощные устройства разных формфакторов – от миниатюрных планшетов до облегченных лэптопов; от ноутбуков, превращающихся в планшеты («два в одном») до корпоративных компьютеров различных форм-факторов.

Пока наши партнеры готовят эти замечательные новые устройства, мы продолжаем работать с ними, делая последние штрихи окончательного «портрета» Windows 8.1. Благодаря такому подходу обновленная операционная система позволит сформировать качественно новый пользовательский опыт и будет доступна в оговоренный срок – 18 октября. С этого дня доступ к финальной версии Windows 8.1 получат все корпоративные клиенты, наши партнеры, подписчики MSDN и TechNet и все частные пользователи.От имени команды разработчиков Windows мне хочется поблагодарить всех, кто прошел этот путь вместе с нами. Очень многие люди ждут обновленную операционную систему Windows для решения самых разных задач, и мы хотим поблагодарить вас за установку предварительной версии, за ваши отзывы, предложения и поддержку. Ваша помощь помогла нам сделать Windows 8.1 замечательной системой, которая, надеюсь, придется по вкусу каждому из вас!

И конечно мы рады, что Windows 8.1 сделала возможным появление нового поколения устройств и формирование уникальной пользовательской среды, созвучной стилю вашей жизни и доступной вам повсеместно — дома, на работе или в дороге».

----------

